
Cloudflare stock pops 22% in first day of trading - dragthor
https://www.cnbc.com/2019/09/13/cloudflare-stock-pops-20percent-in-first-day-of-trading.html
======
rak00n
The article is slightly wrong. They opened with $19.53. It's currently
hovering around $18.

~~~
JakeTheAndroid
First trade was at 18 dollars and that's roughly where it ended. But the IPO
price was 15 which does mean it is up 20% from the IPO price.

~~~
rak00n
Robinhood reported 19.53 as the opening price. I noticed Google also reported
it as 18.

~~~
sushid
Opening price is different from the IPO strike price. Institutional investors
and rich folks already bought those shares before they rang the bell for the
market.

